# What are the weirdest things you have faniced about someone?



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

for example big feet.


----------



## CMD1978 (Apr 9, 2016)

One of the things that initially attracted me to my husband is his size. He's huge. Size 13 shoes, size 13 hands, double extra large tall shirts, size 40 34 pants. He is medically overweight but he hides it really well. His size has always made me feel safe. He can swallow both my hands in one of his own with room to spare. His shirts hang down to my knees. For some reason I've always found that very sexy.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahahaha nothing hotter than a women wearing a mans dress shirt. As long as that's all they're wearing!!!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

hbk4894 said:


> for example big feet.


I had a boss at work who had huge feet, she often wore open-toed sandals.

For some reason her feet really fascinated me!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

hbk4894 said:


> for example big feet.


unseen piercings!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Large hands.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Testicles. DH has many fine characteristics that I love, but I am just fascinated by his testicles. They're perfect. And mysterious!

In general, though, lately I have been noticing noses. *shrug*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Certain women with large noses.

They are usually sexy, attractive, confident and fun loving and have these wonderful snouts.

Don't know why but have strong sexual attraction to many of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

nose hair!!!!

just love a woman with good nose hair!


lol trying to post the weirdest thing possible .

Just joking 

bellybutton lint is my fetish.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> Testicles. DH has many fine characteristics that I love, but I am just fascinated by his testicles. They're perfect. And mysterious!
> 
> In general, though, lately I have been noticing noses. *shrug*


I hope it wasn't one of the first things you noticed about him.:surprise:

Kinda hard to get your fetish on when they're all covered up.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It's amazing how much pain my old lady can take.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure why but I always notice a woman's hands and feet. Manicure and pedicure are mandatory.

A woman in jeans wearing red pumps = aaaaaoooooooggggggaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> nose hair!!!!
> 
> just love a woman with good nose hair!
> 
> ...


Save it. You can knit a sweater and really get the full experience! :laugh: 


Thought I'd add mine. Eyebrows. There is a shape. I know it when I see it, but can't describe it. 

Weeeeeiiiird.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

hbk4894 said:


> for example big feet.


Her un-Victoria's Secrets, un -centerfold, human normalcy.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

A lazy eye! I'm not talking about major crossed eyes or ****eyed, I'm talking that one eye that occasionally drifts a little off focus. I'm not sure why but that look has always attracted me. 

And necks, oh man a woman's neck is the sexiest part of her body, that in it's self isn't unusual but it makes me attracted to women with shorter hair which is a bit unusual, most men love women with long hair.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Her sweat


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Certain women with large noses.
> 
> They are usually sexy, attractive, confident and fun loving and have these wonderful snouts.
> 
> ...


I had a girlfriend not too long back who was of Syrian descent. She had a big beautiful Middle Eastern nose. I loved it. She was very self conscious about it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like a woman with an overbite.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Women who have lower back dimples and or really sexy belly buttons.


----------



## CMD1978 (Apr 9, 2016)

My H notices women who have really pointy chins or wear their hair in such a way that their ears are completely visible. He absolutely drooled over the way the women were made up as elves in the Lord of the Rings movies. I think he'd rather watch Cate Blanchette as Galadrial than watch porn. That's ok I feel the same way watching Richard Armitage as Thorin.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CMD1978 said:


> My H notices women who have really pointy chins or wear their hair in such a way that their ears are completely visible. He absolutely drooled over the way the women were made up as elves in the Lord of the Rings movies. I think he'd rather watch Cate Blanchette as Galadrial than watch porn. That's ok I feel the same way watching Richard Armitage as Thorin.


Yup. My wife LOVES Thorin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

How my husband (who was my boyfriend at the time) could drive a car. He had a sports car and there was something about watching him shift gears with the T-tops off on a warm summer night with the music blaring, that drove me crazy! Still gets me fired up just thinking about it!!


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

That they poofread the titles of their posts. >


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Hands. Big, strong, rough, capable masculine hands that look like they could rip a tree trunk in half, stop a boulder in an avalanche, build a cabin from the ground up, arm wrestle a bear and win (why any of these things seem necessary in the modern world, I don't know), but then still be able to delicately handle small creatures and hold me with reverence and tenderness. But maybe also sometimes not handle me with care. The feel of big thick manimal hands grabbing flesh...Uhhh...wait...what was the question...?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> I hope it wasn't one of the first things you noticed about him.:surprise:
> 
> Kinda hard to get your fetish on when they're all covered up.


The first thing I noticed was actually his fine French nose. The testicular perfection was revealed a couple weeks later.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Small hands with short, stubby fingers is such a turnoff. Manimal hands is where it's at.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

My husband's butt. I've never been much of a butt person, but can't keep my hands off his butt. I think I grope his butt more than he does mine. Damn that butt is fiiiine.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

My first wife said that the hair on my hands is what hooked her, specifically the hair on top of my hand just below my little finger. She used to play with it.
Never heard that one before.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Cooper said:


> A lazy eye! I'm not talking about major crossed eyes or ****eyed, I'm talking that one eye that occasionally drifts a little off focus. I'm not sure why but that look has always attracted me.
> 
> And necks, oh man a woman's neck is the sexiest part of her body, that in it's self isn't unusual but it makes me attracted to women with shorter hair which is a bit unusual, most men love women with long hair.


LOL! I like the lazy eye too.
These days everyone gets a perfect nose, perfect white teeth, etc.
I like a little uniqueness in a person. My wife had this cute little crooked tooth and one day without telling me she had it fixed. It really pissed me off.


----------



## momto2 (Jun 12, 2013)

UMP said:


> LOL! I like the lazy eye too.
> These days everyone gets a perfect nose, perfect white teeth, etc.
> I like a little uniqueness in a person. My wife had this cute little crooked tooth and one day without telling me she had it fixed. It really pissed me off.


I also like a little uniqueness. I find guys that are too "perfect" unattractive. Especially if they wax their eyebrows and have perfect hair. I actually prefer guys to look a little disheveled. And a little bit of belly fat is kind of hot. I'm not talking about a big beer belly. I don't want to see it until they remove their shirts. I don't like guys too muscular. I actually find it kind of gross. My friend and I always joke around that we like men who are "slightly out of shape". Haha


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm probably the only one that notices this, but a really pronounced, defined Achilles. My ex had these long, lean, shapely legs with very toned calf muscles. She also had long, defined Achilles tendons. They were so sexy, but I never mentioned it to her as I didn't want to weird her out. Just watching her walk turned me on. She had legs and Achilles like Vanessa Hudgens in this image:

http://cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...**-benson-soaking-wet-at-busch-gardens-04.jpg


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

My boyfriend shaves his head. I love fondling his 'neck cleavage'. It's that indentation at the top of his neck.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

One of the first things I notice in a woman is how they move. 

Most people I tell that find it odd.


----------



## saroubo (Apr 14, 2016)

funny nipples ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Love it at a formal event when many women's gowns are exposing much of their back. Once I was at the local grocer and there was a young lady in front of me who was wearing jeans and a thin flowing top that exposed most of her back. It was one of the most stunning looks I have ever seen at the grocery store.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Save it. You can knit a sweater and really get the full experience! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd add mine. Eyebrows. There is a shape. I know it when I see it, but can't describe it.
> ...


Combing it must really be a turn on..and eyebrows when they grow across all the way?? OMGoodness..that must really get you going!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

memyselfandi said:


> Combing it must really be a turn on..and eyebrows when they grow across all the way?? OMGoodness..that must really get you going!!


:laugh:











oooh so close. 

ETA: They asked for weird. Good ones came to mind, but trying to keep it clean is tough. Eyes aren't weird, but I have a true weakness for blue. I forget my name and things why I was...nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

marduk said:


> One of the first things I notice in a woman is how they move.
> 
> Most people I tell that find it odd.


It's one of the first things I notice in a man as well.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hair color.....specifically red. Yes, I have a mad obsession with Gingers.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking at my now hubby's feet while driving a stick, just turned me on so much. Maybe because I have no co-ordination at all!

My hubby's long hair ( non mullet type.) Just is so rare and although others may think he looks like a cross between a hippie and a serial killer, I find it sexy!

My hubby's near hairless legs and smooth chest- love snuggling!


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to say that my hubbies broad shoulder for one are a turn on..and then the chain tattoo on his arm. 

He lost a ton of weight this past Summer that was a complete turn off. He put on tan pants and a polo shirt for church and looked so much like Arnold Palmer I had to laugh!! With his short stature, he needs a little weight on him to look great..and since he's put some weight back on..he's soo much sexier!!

This last week, he had to attend a funeral for a friend of his and went all out; put on a black suit and tie..GAWD he was sexy!! We had to drop his daughter off after the funeral and when he walked in, his ex wife said, "Oh..Ohhh..you must have just come from the funeral??"

When he got into the car he laughed at his ex's comment and said, "She knew I looked good...how come YOU never said anything??"

I laughed and said, "Because you already knew you looked good..and when I pinched your rear before you walked out of the house..you knew I thought you looked good also didn't you??"

He laughed and said, "Yeah..I'm your hottie..I'm just too sexy for myself sometimes..lol!!"


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I used to go to Memphis in my younger years. The deep southern draw of the women made me pause more than once. It's not the same from different areas of the south.

A sexy giggle does it too.

I'm pretty tall so tiptoeing up to get a kiss is pretty hot. Must be the effort to come and get what they want.


----------

